# Bedlington's - The LONG LEGGED terrier...



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

... Now I see exactly why they're the described as that. Look at Oscar now (17 wks), supermodel legs or what?!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahh bless....such a cutie.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Now I went and looked and I've got MAJOR bedlington puppy broodiness going on!!!!!!!!! He's gorgeous...if you get bored of him wrap him up and send him special delivery to Wales please please please!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how cute, what a sweet little face,x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are long legs and very cute puppy too.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

17 weeks old !!! wow he is a stunner :001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is gorgeous - definately a super model with legs like that


----------



## justincjoe (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW i love this dog as a child who wasn't allowed a dog, this was the dog i always imaged i would get when i grew up i LOVE terriers especially with the little beards hehe class dog


----------



## jbiddle8 (Sep 5, 2009)

My-Terriers said:


> ... Now I see exactly why they're the described as that. Look at Oscar now (17 wks), supermodel legs or what?!


I bet he can run faster than the wind!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

awwww he looks like Oscar did when he was a pup :001_wub:


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

He can run very fast, he builds up speed and _then_ remembers he doesnt know how to slow down, he just goes rolling into a ball!
He's the nicest puppy I've ever met, everything about him is lovely! I feel very priviledged to owm him!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow I have never seen a long legged terrier. Cool.


----------

